# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  صباااااحكم سـكر ..

## أميرة باحساسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الى جميع أعضاءشبكة الناصرة الثقافية ...

احيطكم علما بأنني الاخت اميرة بإحساسي

قد انضممت الى هذه الكوكبة .. راجية الافادة والاستفادة

والله ولي التوفيق ... 

تحياتي ... أميرة بإحساسي

----------


## sama

صبـــــاح الفـــــل ... والياسمــــــــــــــــين 
 ( حتى لــو الظهر ماعليه ) 

أهـــــــلا وسهــــلا بكِ في المنتـــــدى ..

نـــــورتي والله ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..
[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## محمد



----------


## شجرة الحياة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الى جميع أعضاءشبكة الناصرة الثقافية ...
> 
> احيطكم علما بأنني الاخت اميرة بإحساسي
> 
> قد انضممت الى هذه الكوكبة .. راجية الافادة والاستفادة
> 
> والله ولي التوفيق ... 
> ...



 
أهلا وسهلا بك أختي أميرة 
وجميع اعضاء شبكة الناصرة يرحبون بك
ونتمنى لك التوفيق والسداد

----------


## أمل الظهور



----------


## أسيرة الأحلام



----------


## ام باسم



----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*





حيــاج اللــه اختي
نــورتي المنتــدى
واذا بغيــتي أي شــى
إحنــا فــي الخدمــة


*

----------


## المومياءة

*هلا وغلا* 

*مرحبا بضيفنا /ضيتفنا عدد ما خطته الأقلام من حروف*

*وبعدد ما أزهر بالأرض زهور*

*مرحبا ممزوجة .. بعطر الورد .. ورائحة البخور*

*مرحبا بك بين إخوانك وأخواتك*



*بــكــل حــب وإحــتــرام وشــوق*

*نــســتــقــبــلك ونــفــرش طــريــقــك بــالــورد*

*ونــعــطــر حــبــر الــكــلــمــات بــالــمــســك والــعــنــبــر*

*ونــنــتــظــر الإبــداع مــع نــســمــات الــلــيــل*

*وســكــونــه*

*لــتــصــل هــمــســات قــلــمــك إلــى قــلــوبــنــا*

*وعــقــولــنــا*

*نــنــتــظــر بــوح قــلــمــك*

*عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت*

*مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود والترحيب*

*ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة*

*لكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور*

*الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني منهـا*

*إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـارك*

*كالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا*

*البعض في كل المجالات*

*أتمنى لك قضاء*

*وقت ممتع*

*معنا*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*ღ♥ღبــكــل حــب وإحــتــرام وشــوق ღ♥ღ*




*ღ♥ღ نــســتــقــبــلك ونــفــرش طــريــقــك بــالــورد ღ♥ღ**

**
ღ♥ღ ونــعــطــر حــبــر الــكــلــمــات بــالــمــســك والــعــنــبــر ღ♥ღ



ღ♥ღ ونــنــتــظــر الإبــداع مــع نــســمــات الــلــيــل ღ♥ღ



ღ♥ღ وســكــونــه ღ♥ღ

ღ♥ღ لــتــصــل هــمــســات قــلــمــك إلــى قــلــوبــنــا ღ♥ღ


ღ♥ღ وعــقــولــنــا ღ♥ღ

ღ♥ღ نــنــتــظــر بــوح قــلــمــك ღ♥ღ


اختك
.:بشاير:.



*

----------


## القلب المرح

*أكتـب بالنـور علـى شاشـة ذاكرتـي بعضـاً مـن ..*
*مقتطفاتـي لأضعهـا علـى صفحـات منتديـات شبكـة الناصــرة الثقـافيـة ..*
*فأنقـش علـى جدرانـا وعلى جـدران الزمــن ..*
*الماضـي و الحاضــر ..*
*ترحيبــي بــك وأنــت فــي الــدرب الطويــل ..*
*ترحيــب أرويــه بصــدى الذكــرى ..*
*قدومــك إلينــا ووجــودك معنــا زادنــا فرحـــاً وســـروراً ..*
*ولأجلــك نفــرش الأرض بــدل التــراب زهــور ..*
*بيــن أركــان الزهــور نسحبــك ونعشقــك ..*
*مــا أسعــد منتديــات شبكــة الناصــرة بحضــورك ..*
*مســاء عاطــر بـ نسمــات الــورود ..*
*أشرقــت الأنــوار لـ حضـــورك ..*
*وتــلألأ ت النجــوم لـ قدومــك ..*
*وتراقصــت الأنغــام فرحــاً لإطلالتــك ..*
*فرشنــا الأرض ورداً حتــى تخجــل مــن مجيء اشراقتـك ..*
*نتحــرى شوقــاً إلــى رؤيــة ما فــي بوحــك ..*
*مـــــن إبــــــداع ..*
*حللــت أهــلاً ..*
*ووطــــأت سهــــلاً ..*
*أتمنــى لــك الفائــدة والاستفــــادة معنـــا ..*
*مــــع خـــالــص تـحيــاتـي ..*
*القـــلب المـــرح ..*
**

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

صـــباح الخـير ..... 
sama
شكرا لتواجدك ... وترحيبك بي ...
ودمت في رعاية الرحمن .. 
أختك : أميرة بإحساسي .

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباح الخير أخي شبكة الناصرة 
شكرا لتواجدك وترحيبك بي ..
ودمت في رعاية الله ..
أختك : أميرة بإحساسي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

مرحبا اخ محمد .. 
اهلا وسهلا بك وبتواجدك ...
 وشكرا لك على ترحيبك بي ..
ودمت في رعاية الله ...

أختك : أميرة بإحساسي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

أهلا بك شجرة الحياة ..
اشكر تواجدك وترحيبك بي ...
ودمت في رعاية الله ...

أختك : أميرة بإحساسي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

أمــل الظهور ... مرحبا بك وبتواجدك
وشكرا لك على ترحيبك بي
ودمت في رعاية الله ... 

أختك : أميرة بإحساسي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

مرحبا بك اختي العزيزة اسيرة الاحلام
شكرا لك على تواجدك .. وترحيبك بي ..
ودمتِ في رعاية الله ...

اختك : أميرة بإحساسي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اهلا وسهلا بك اختي ام باسم 
وشكرا لك على تواجدك ... وترحيبك بي
ودمتِ في رعاية الله ..

أختك :أمير بإحساسي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

مرحبا بك اختي العزيزة توتة
*النور نورك *
واشكر تواجدك ... وترحيبك بي..

أختك : أميرة بإحساسي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

مرحبا بك مومياءة واهلا وسهلا بتواجدك
اشكرك على ترحيبك بي ...
ودمتِ في رعاية الله ...

أختك : أميرة بإحساسي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

مرحبا بك أختي العزيزة بشاير ...
شكرا لك على ترحيبك بي ... وتواجدك الرائع ...
ودمتِ في رعاية الله ...

أختك : أميرة بإحساسي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

مرحبا بك أخي القلب المرح ..
وشكرا لك على تواجدك وترحيبك بي
ودمت في رعاة الله  ....

أختك :أميرة بإحساسي

----------


## نور الهدى



----------


## العجمية



----------


## عاشق لزينب

*ألف* 
*أهلا*
* وسهلا بك*
* في بيتج الثاني* 
*أتمنى لكِ التوفيق*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

صبــاح الخير  .. أم محمد .. العجمية ... عاشق لزينب ..

شكراَ لكم اعزائي على حضوركم الرائع وترحيبكم بي ...

ودمتم في رعاية الرحمن ..

أختكم : أميرة بإحساسي

----------


## فرح



----------


## violt

k1150: اهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا و سهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا :a136: 


وش تشربين ؟؟؟ :w179:

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

مرحبا ... عزيزتي فرح ..

شكرا لحضورك وترحيبك ...

ودمتِ سالمة .... 


عزيزتي  violt ..

اشرب عصير ليمون ... بس لاتكثري السكر لاهنتي

شكرا لتواجدك ... وترحيبك ..

ودمت سالمة .. 


أميرة بإحساسي

----------


## مــجــنــون

اسمحي لي بأن أحييك .. وأرحب بك 
*فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة 
التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ((منتدى الناصرية )) 
وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا 
التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة 
التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء 
هذا المنتدى السامي 
أهــلا بك 

وانشاء الله تفيد وتستفيد وانشوفك من المتميزين 

دمت بود 


مع خالص تـحـيـاتــي : مـجـنـون*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

مرحبا بك اخي مجنون ..

شكرا على تواجدك الرائع ..  وترحيبك بي
ودمت في رعاية الله

----------


## بيسان

’,، أهلاً .. وسهلاً .. ,’،
,’، نحن سعداء بتشريفك لمنتدى شبكة الناصرة,،
’,، فأهلاً بك عطْراً فوَّاحاً ينثرُ شذاه في كـلِّ الأَرجاء ,’،
,’، وأهلاً بك قـلماً راقياً وفكراً واعـياً نـشـتـاقُ لنزفـه ’,،
’,، وكـلنا أملٌ بأن تجـد هنا ,’،
,’، مـايسعــدك ويطَيـِّب خـاطــرك ’,،
’,، فِي إنـْـتـظـَارِ هطولِ سحابة إبـداعك ,’،
,’، نـتـمــنـى لَـك التوفيق ومزيداً من التـوهج ’,،
’,، تَحيّاتِيـ وَتَقْديرِيـ ,’،
’,، بيسااان,’،

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اهلا بك نيسان .. وبهذه الطلة المميزة
شكرا على تواجدك وترحيبك ..
ودمت في رعاية الله ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،*



*حياك المولى أختـــــــي الفاضله*



*أهـــــــلاً وســـــــهــــــــــلاً بك* 



*في منتديات شبكة الناصرة*



*نتشرف بانضمامك .. ونسعد بلقاك*



*أهلا ببريق تواجدك الماسي*



*أهلا بشذى أريج ورودك*



*مليون ترحيبه وأحلى سلام* 



*معطر بفرحة القلب لتشريفك*



*اختـي*
*اميرة بإحساسي*




**



*بباقة من ورود المحبة نستقبلك*



*حياك الله في ربوع الناصرة المثــير*



*ننتظر عطر قلمك ورسم إحساسك*



*وبديع فنونك لنرتوي بروائع شفافيتك*



*متمنين لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات* 



*[IMG]http://desk22.***********/7yskum.gif[/IMG]*



*ننتظر مشاركاتك المثمرة على أحر من الجمر*
*ونتمنى لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات معنا*




*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

هلا وغلا ومليون مرحبا ..

بكل رذاذ المعاني وعطور الأشواق..

ونسايم التراحيب وقطرات الغلا نرحب بك ..

قدومك الينا ووجودك معنا زادنا فرحاً وسروراً ..

ولأجلك نفرش الارض بدل الثرى زهور ..

ونتمني لك كل المتعة والفائدة في ربوع .. شبكة الناصرة الثقافية

وان تكون اوقاتك طيبة مفيدة 

وننتظر منك كل جديد ومفيدة..


مع تحياتي

الــــــــــــــ الفاطمي ـــــولاء

----------

